# QNAP TS-453A 4-bay NAS



## crmaris (Feb 16, 2016)

The TS-453A is a multimedia-specific NAS server capable of 4K video playback. This unit comes with not only one, but two HDMI ports, which allows it to be connected to two monitors or TVs.

*Show full review*


----------



## Assimilator (Feb 17, 2016)

Typo on page 3: "A sticker on it lists what's inside and cites the *PSU's* features and technical characteristics."


----------



## crmaris (Feb 17, 2016)

so many PSU reviews, it is natural to be confused from time to time


----------



## Lagittaja (Feb 19, 2016)

> Here is a screenshot of the last test with a 90 Mbps file. *It is a short scene from Alfred Hitchcock's **The Birds, a masterpiece that was released in 1963.*



Was that a joke? Not sure if serious dot jpg.

In case it wasn't..


----------



## crmaris (Feb 19, 2016)

Actually I wanted to expose this specific movie, since I am a fan of this director, and you were the first to notice it


----------



## Gott (Feb 24, 2016)

Interesting review, good one. I focus a lot on energy consumption.
The tables are very comprehensive but I would like to see "classes" so you can compare different NASes more fairly, a 2x NAS obviously have bigger PSU than a 4 Bay NAS.
A multimedia NAS is a different class than a "entry level one" and so on.


----------



## Road Runner (Apr 18, 2017)

Regard virtual machines please note that they have not access to hardware video accelerator and you didn't notice it on the review. Because it may be very important as some people want use it as windows based home theater pc but they can't do it  with celeron processor and without hardware accelerator. So with *53 series you only will be able use native apps in hd station mode or use something in linux station mode.
Please add it to review.


----------

